# jettisonable



## olivinha

Hello, friends!
I need help with the translation of *jettisonable*. 
I just can't fit the usual translation/meaning of jettison (_abandonar_, _eliminar_, _deshacerse de_, _vaciar,_ etc) with the following context:
When carrying more than one life-raft on board, at least 50% shall be *jettisonable* by the crew while seated at their normal station, where necessary by remote control;

Could it be *desplegable *o* deplegadas*?
Cuando se lleve más de una balsa salvavidas abordo, al menos 50% deberán ser *desplegables/desplegadas* por la tripulación mientras se encuentre sentada en su estación habitual, y cuando sea necesario por control remoto;

Thanks in advance!
O


----------



## Luis Albornoz

quizás

*arriar  *(pasible de arriar)


----------



## olivinha

Hola Luis,
Seri'a entonces...
deberán ser arriadas por la tripulación... ?
Gracias por tu ayuda!
O


----------



## Luis Albornoz

*deberán poder ser arriadas* de acuerdo al original

si arriar es el verbo adecuado *jettisonable* significa *que puede ser arriado*


----------



## olivinha

Ok, got it!
Muchas gracias!
O


----------



## psicutrinius

Yo diría "eyectable"


----------



## olivinha

Hi, there!
You are the second person who suggests "eyectable". 
One question, though:
"...be jettisonable by the crew while seated... 
as
"... ser eyectables por la tripulación mientras se encuentre sentada ..."
sound ok?
Thanks a lot.
O


----------



## psicutrinius

Cuando se lleve más de una balsa salvavidas *a bordo*, al menos *el 50% de ellas (*)* *deben *ser *eyectables *por *los miembros de la* tripulación *permaneciendo éstos* sentad*os* en su *puesto *habitual, *si fuese *necesario por control remoto;

*(*)* Y... ¿Por qué no *"la mitad"*?


----------



## Luis de Carlos

Buenas,

Lo de eyectar las balsas suena un poco rebuscado, quizás en términos marineros es más adecuado "arriar" (es más adecuado para botes, no balsas) o mejor "soltar" las balsas o quizás "liberar".
También parece mejor "la mitad" que el 50%

Saludos desde Madrid también.
Feliz día de la hispanidad y puente a los que viven o trabajan en España


----------



## psicutrinius

Lo cierto es que la palabra (eyectar), se usa muy poco, pero uno de los casos en particular es para los asientos "lanzables" en, precisamente, los aviones. Siempre, en estos casos, he oído hablar de "asientos eyectables".

La connotación ("botar" algo en una emergencia), es exactamente la misma, y a mi modo de ver, con "jettison" ocurre exactamente lo mismo. Por tanto, sí es la palabra que "me cuadra" personalmente.

Dicho esto, no soy lingüista ni filólogo, así que admito que podría no ser *la más adecuada*, aunque sí me lo parece mucho.

Vamos al DRAE:

[URL]http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/img/buscarconj.gif</IMG>[/URL] *eyectar**.*(Del lat. _eiectāre_).*1.* tr. *expulsar* (ǁ hacer salir algo del organismo).*2.* tr. _Impulsar con fuerza hacia fuera mediante un mecanismo automático_. U. t. c. prnl.

Automático tiene que ser (según el texto de olivinha), porque no veo cómo el piloto (por ejemplo), podría lanzarla a mano por ¿la ventanilla? sin moverse del asiento.

Por lo demás, "arriar" contiene una connotación de "bajar" (por ejemplo, una vela, o un bote), de manera *guiada* (mediante un cabo, o cuerda, a lo largo de una guía, total o parcialmente), que en este caso no creo que pueda aplicarse.


----------



## olivinha

Hi, guys!
Muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias. 
Ya veré cuál se encaja mejor en el documento (definitely not "desplegable").
O
Si', feliz puente para todos!


----------

